# striper question



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

caught a couple of stripers the other day on the river and let them go. didnt know what the regs are on them or if they were even good to eat. would like to know before the next trip this week. anyone have any input?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You can keep a combined 20 of stripes, hybrids, and white bass. No size limits but only six can be above 24".

Striped bass are fantastic eating, sweet white flaky meat. I sure would like to lear how to target them in our area!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I think stripers have to be 18''


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

in pcola 18 sounds about right but r there no small limits


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, 18" is the limit on Stripers. We can only keep 3 per person.


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Striper is excellent on the grill lemon and olive oil. Like any fish, get the red meat off the filet. I normally cut the filets into steaks. You can fry them in little squares too but grilled is much better.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Brant Peacher said:


> Yes, 18" is the limit on Stripers. We can only keep 3 per person.


Hey Capt. Where are the regs for the 18 inch limit and can only keep 3?
Here's a copy from the freshwater regs.

"20 Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine bass (individually or in total), of which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer in total length."

Regards
OB


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

OB One said:


> Hey Capt. Where are the regs for the 18 inch limit and can only keep 3?
> Here's a copy from the freshwater regs.
> 
> "20 Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine bass (individually or in total), of which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer in total length."
> ...


From the Suwannee river and west, only 3 striped bass per person may be taken. The minimum length is 18". The "20 Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine bass" is for the rest of the state of Florida. It is in the 2011 florida book of regs. It has always been that way.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Brant Peacher said:


> From the Suwannee river and west, only 3 striped bass per person may be taken. The minimum length is 18". The "20 Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine bass" is for the rest of the state of Florida. It is in the 2011 florida book of regs. It has always been that way.


Damm! I'm sorry. I should have looked at the next sentence in the regs. Please excuse my gaff. OB


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Stripers are good eating but they are high in mercury for those of you with heavy metal issues.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

OB One said:


> Damm! I'm sorry. I should have looked at the next sentence in the regs. Please excuse my gaff. OB


 
No problem OB! 

Take care
Capt Brant


----------

